# besseae ?



## grasshopper (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I bought this on ebay about a year and a half ago, was told its bessese but looks like it has something else in it, I like it though, I almost traded it away, glad I hung on to it!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 15, 2011)

Lovely but I've never seen a besseae that pink. How large is the flower?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2011)

Barbara LeAnn. besseae x fischeri


----------



## koshki (Feb 15, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 15, 2011)

Beautiful plant! I agree that it looks like Barbara LeAnn.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2011)

Definitely not a straight besseae. Lovely color.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 15, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## John M (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful; but, not besseae. I agree with Eric, it's likely Barbara LeAnn. I'd love to see a photo of it from a more "straight on" angle, rather than from above.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 16, 2011)

nice


----------



## grasshopper (Feb 20, 2011)

John M said:


> Beautiful; but, not besseae. I agree with Eric, it's likely Barbara LeAnn. I'd love to see a photo of it from a more "straight on" angle, rather than from above.



Hows this one? Petals became more twisted after a few days


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 20, 2011)

Interesting....does everyone still think it's B. LeAnn?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2011)

It's either that or a stange color Plemont but since he's not in Canada or any other EYOF friendly country...


----------



## Marc (Feb 21, 2011)

I really should stay out of this forum section, each and every time I see a besseae or a besseae hybrids it allmost forces me to go out and buy some.


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't know how big the flower is but I don't think it is a Barbera LeAnn looks to big


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2011)

Marc said:


> I really should stay out of this forum section, each and every time I see a besseae or a besseae hybrids it allmost forces me to go out and buy some.


_"Resistance is futile!" _- Borg Collective


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 23, 2011)

NYEric said:


> It's either that or a stange color Plemont but since he's not in Canada or any other EYOF friendly country...



I'm agreing with you Eric, when I saw it first I thoughted it was 'something' like a St Ouen or Plemont because the dorsal and color... But!??


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2011)

The color is too red/deep for Hanne Popow and Plemont has only been offered once in US that I know of!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 23, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Interesting....does everyone still think it's B. LeAnn?


Not me!



phrag guy said:


> I don't know how big the flower is but I don't think it is a Barbera LeAnn looks to big


I agree, not sure what it is.


----------



## grasshopper (Feb 27, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> Not me!
> 
> 
> I agree, not sure what it is.



I quess ill never know, Im curious as to what the next flower or two will look like, maybe Ill cross it with something but what would you call it and its kin


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 27, 2011)

I think will never know for sure too. 

Sometimes, Waunakee Sunset looks like that (at least to my eyes!)


http://www.paramountorchids.com/jpg/Phrag Waunakee Sunset1.jpg


----------



## John M (Feb 27, 2011)

'Just saw the "straight on" photo. Thanks Grasshopper. I'm not sure what it is either. But, it sure is beautiful! 

Please don't use it in breeding. Adding more no-name plants to the market is so much against what we are all about. It's unfortunate, but, NoID plants should never be used for breeding because many people who end up with seedlings will just add on a name; most, if not all of which, will be wrong. This just pollutes the gene pool for everyone else in the long run.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2011)

Could be a Waunakee Sunset, but it looks a little big. Contact the vendor.


----------



## grasshopper (Feb 28, 2011)

John M said:


> 'Just saw the "straight on" photo. Thanks Grasshopper. I'm not sure what it is either. But, it sure is beautiful!
> 
> Please don't use it in breeding. Adding more no-name plants to the market is so much against what we are all about. It's unfortunate, but, NoID plants should never be used for breeding because many people who end up with seedlings will just add on a name; most, if not all of which, will be wrong. This just pollutes the gene pool for everyone else in the long run.



Yeah, I can see what your saying, and agree with you. Shame though as it has some nice character.


----------



## John M (Feb 28, 2011)

I've been doing some looking around and found this photo of a Phrag. Barbara LeAnn on PhragWeb.
http://http://www.phragweb.info/phragmipedium/hybrids/infrageneric/photos/display_infhybrid_photo_phrag.asp?photo_id=500&phrag_id=21&phrag_name=Barbara+LeAnn&photo=True&detail=False

The flower in this thread looks very, very close to this Barbara LeAnn.


----------



## grasshopper (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Vendor says maybe a besseae x hanne powpow, Im trying to confirm.


----------



## John M (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, that's a similar breeding to Barbara LeAnn. When compared to Saint Ouen photos on the web, it could certainly be that. I'm not sure; but, if I had to pick a cross today, that it might be, I think I would go with Saint Ouen now. It sure is a beauty too!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2011)

grasshopper said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Vendor says maybe a besseae x hanne powpow, Im trying to confirm.



St. Ouen, I dont think so, sorry.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 6, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> I think will never know for sure too.
> 
> Sometimes, Waunakee Sunset looks like that (at least to my eyes!)
> 
> ...



In the last day, one of my Waunakee Sunset did open and it look a lot like this one... Difficult to say with those complex hybrid now...


----------



## John M (Mar 6, 2011)

NYEric said:


> St. Ouen, I dont think so, sorry.



But, but, but, Eric...:sob:.......Check out the pink St. Ouen on Phragweb. They could be siblings.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2011)

Not with those drooping, twisty lateral petals.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Not with those drooping, twisty lateral petals.



A few years ago at Porters, we got a bunch of St. Ouens in -- you would have been amazed at the variation in color and shape!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe. But I think we can agree its not besseae.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Maybe. But I think we can agree its not besseae.



For sure!


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 8, 2011)

I am going for a Phrag. Saint Ouen (Hanne Popow x besseae). I don't see any fischeri influence in there, usually when fischeri is used you can see two-toned colors in the petals, and the flowers are more round in shape. The droopiness can come from either a poorly shaped schlimii in the background or from a poorly shaped besseae that was used as one of the parents.

Here is Barbara LeAnn x besseae (aka Phrag. Ryoko Urabe) for comparison:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2848

Robert


----------

